# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  СМЕТА, программы для создания смет

## AntoXXXa

Привет всем!!!!
Гулял по инету и зашел сюда. ПРИНИМАЙТЕ НОВЕНЬКОГО.
Вообщем темка такая есть немало сметных програм (я знаю 3 - ГрандСмета, АВС-4, ну и ручками в екселе. Есть еще, но остановлюсь)
Работаю я в грандсмете, но возникли проблемки, некоторые гос учреждения не работают с ГрандСметой, им подавай АВС. Вот и стала проблемка покупать АВС ради одной-четырех смет не охото, а нужна.

----------


## qwer160990

Необходимо сделать так, чтобы оформленная сметная документация, имела стандартизированный вид. Пускай процессы и механизмы её составления у каждого разработчика автоматизированный системы подсчёта сметы будут разные, но выходная смета (оформленная) должна быть одинаковой, легко читаемой и т.п.

----------


## samsarapul

Народ, может кто подскажет где можно качнуть ГрандСмету по строительным работам. Заранее благодарен

----------


## ииииии

sedoff.net

----------


## Дариус

Всем доброго времени суток!!! у кого есть ABC-4 4.3.2для Казахстана с ключиком оооочень нужно прям вообще!!!!

----------


## green-320

Про ABC не обещаю а на гранд-смету ссылки могу кинуть

----------


## samsarapul

Огромное спасибо. Очень выручите

----------

